# Pontoon for Bowfishing



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever made a old pontoon in to a Bowfishing rig. I think it would work, found one Cheap. Just didn't want to waist the money or time if it want make go good boat for stick fishing.


----------



## JimDraper (Feb 3, 2011)

we have used several of them, they work great and you can fish a bunch of people off them at the same time


----------



## castandblast (Feb 3, 2011)

never fished off one, but i have seen them out before. They are the bowfishing party boat. Plus you have built in knee rails with lots of room for a TON of lights. not sure on how shallow they will run though.


----------



## willholl79 (Feb 3, 2011)

They offer plenty of room and carrying capacity, most of them don't float very shallow.  I saw one pontoon that had oblong toons, almost like someone split 3 individual toons and welded them back together in a "pear" shape with a flat area on the bottom.  I assume this was to help it draft shallower.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 4, 2011)

My brother inlaw has one and when we have a bunch of people we us it. It works great 5 or 6  can shoot and not be pressed. As far as draft we just stay a little deeper and someone shoots off the side of the boat.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Keep them coming.


----------

